# My Story, IBS-D better now mild IBS-C



## squat2poop (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi, I am a 45 year old female that has had IBS-D in my late teens when I started drinking and my anxiety got worse. my IBS-D was:

*Usually after I ate, the IBS-D would happen, which meal was like Russian roulette.

*Drinking made it worse

*Anxiety of the "D" was scary, always needed to know where the bathroom was!

How I got better:

*Citucel worked pretty good, better than Metamucil which I hated the bloating and gas.

*Immodium was my best friend and I could plan things but sometimes I would get stopped up for a few days and then would have to make up for lost time.

*Lucinda Basset Anxiety and Depression program helped as she has had problems also. Now If I think I have to have "D" outside of my house and I start panicking, I just think, "Will I be the first person to have to poop in public or will I be the last? No." Pretend your at home and do some camo-flushes while it's madly, thundering out, after all it happens fastly, right? Relax most people don't care what you are doing in the bathroom.

*The last thing that worked the absolute best was eating the lite yogurt! It works like a miracle! I would not eat anything dairy, or rather I was not eating much of anything b/c everything tore my stomach up! I happen to go in a Health food store back in 1999, which is not normal for me, I felt all that supplement stuff never seemed to work, but I needed soy flour for low carb bread. Well they had some papers like a newsletter with an article about yogurt and the benefits for IBS-C and IBS-D and how it worked well for both. Well I was nervous and skeptical but tried it for a week and no more "D". I only need yogurt now 1-3 times per week now. I tried I think Culturell and had "D" maybe too strong and if I ate 2 yogurts a day same thing.

Now that I'm older I've moved over to the IBS-C stage.

*2-3 BM per week random "D"
*BM's are like peanut butter
*Clean up was difficult-never getting my butt clean
*Got worse back on the low carb diet, once a day for an hour I'm able to eat carbs and when I eat fruit and yogurt, it greatly helps, but if I'm out to eat and can't, it can affect me.

What has helped so far:

*This awesome website where I learned about the squatty potty
The squatty potty has greatly helped with the cleanup b/c when you squat to poop, everything comes out better, no matter what consistency. I have tried different ways to squat but I like the squatty potty best, look it up and see what is right for you,whatever way, just squat, you will not go back to sit to sh#t ever! No more unwanted, weird rectal pressure b/c of the total elimination. No more swollen anus from over-wiping. No more wipes.

*I take Magnesium oxide, so far 250 mg, once a day. I buy the 500 mg and break in half.

*I take 1 stool softener

*Now I'm trying different fibers and so far Fiber Fusion is great and I will try the fiber gummies next.

Hope this info will help someone out, best of luck.


----------

